# HSG tomorrow - feeling anxious!



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I have my HSG tomorrow and feel quite anxious. I just wondered if anybody knows what usually happens next depending on your results?

Many thanks! 

Keeley xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

Hello Keeley,

What's making you most anxious about the HSG? The procedure or results or everything? 

You might get the results straightaway (depending on who's doing the HSG) or it's more likely you might need to wait for an appointment - do you know that already?

If the HSG is your last test? If so the next appointment should be the time to make a plan for which treatment to start with - and that is really going to depend on the results of the tests. Have they given an indication already of what treatment they'd like to try? If everything looks normal, Clomid or similar is often a first line treatment, even if you are ovulating on your own. If the HSG were to find anything not picked up on the ultrasound, there might be some treatment for that or straight to IVF or similar.

Hoping it goes well tomorrow! Xx


----------



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Thank you so much for your reply!

I'm just anxious in general. Fear of the unknown I guess. I've had all the other tests which came back 'normal' thank you for the info regarding clomid. I just presumed it was for ladies who don't ovulate so thought I wouldn't need it.

The consultant hasn't mentioned what happens next he's just told us to take it a step at a time  xx


----------



## bobo66 (May 1, 2012)

I really hope all goes smoothly! 

I've heard of lots of women with unexplained infertility being tried on Clomid even if they're ovulating - sometimes while on the IVF waiting list. But your consultant might take a different approach. It certainly sounds like he's being thorough and tailoring the plan to your situation, which is good


----------



## loudlikelove (Jun 23, 2016)

How did you get on?


----------

